# Problema con subir videos al foro



## soker (Jun 6, 2013)

hols a todos mi problema es como puedo subir los videos de youtube al foro no se como poner el enlace como se hace con la imagen si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

En youtube seleccionas debajo del video la pestaña compartir, y copias el enlace que te proporcionan, luego lo pegas en el cajón de texto del foro.  El sistema se encarga del resto.

Saludos.


----------



## soker (Jun 6, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> En youtube seleccionas debajo del video la pestaña compartir, y copias el enlace que te proporcionan, luego lo pegas en el cajón de texto del foro.  El sistema se encarga del resto.
> 
> Saludos.



hola gracias por el aporte pero solo sale el link y no sale la vista del video


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Este es el enlace de ese video:


```
http://youtu.be/eci-RcGG8Uc
```

¿Cómo es el enlace del video que quieres compartir?


----------



## soker (Jun 6, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> http://youtu.be/eci-RcGG8Uc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aa mira es parecido al tuyo es asi parecido






ups ya aparecio lo que pasa que tiene como 10 minutos que los acabo de subir


----------

